# 2003 Mazda MX5 Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.......another car that may be of interest here is a 03 reg MX5 Nevada I did a couple of weeks back. It's done approx 91k and in need a of a good tidy up. Usual stuff all over it including Grime, Tar, Moss and baked on Brake Dust to the Alloys. Roof especially badly stained with Moss etc and the paintwork heavily contaminated with baked on dirt. The lady who previously owned it confessed to never even washing it! Here are some pics....

WP_20160521_13_26_09_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_26_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_26_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_26_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_26_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_26_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_27_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_27_09_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_27_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_27_25_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_27_32_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_27_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_27_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_27_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_28_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_28_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_28_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_28_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_28_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_28_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_29_08_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_29_20_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_29_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_29_37_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_29_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_29_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_30_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_30_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_30_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_30_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_32_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_32_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_32_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_33_08_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_33_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_33_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_33_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_34_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_34_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_34_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_35_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_35_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_35_26_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_35_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_36_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_36_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_13_36_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

So overall very dirty, paint coming off the wiper arms, Number Plate Holder broken, Driver Door Weather Strip Clips Damged and Alloys ingrained and lightly scratched. Did a few test areas to see how it would come up......

Steering Wheel part cleaned.....

WP_20160521_14_54_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160521_14_54_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Part of the roof....

WP_20160521_14_55_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will post up some done pics shortly.

Cheers


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Look forward to this these are the best threads taking an unloved car back to the way it should look, perhaps even better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

eibbor said:


> Look forward to this these are the best threads taking an unloved car back to the way it should look, perhaps even better!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was going to post the exact same thing! Anyone can polish a brand new car, this kind of thing pushes detailing to its limits!

Followed your previous posts and really looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

You certainly love a challenge. Looking forward to seeing the process's & outcome


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Ooo the anticipation! Sub'd as always OKCharlie :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

.+1!.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Subbed! Looks like you've come back with a corker for us!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

She needs a kick up the back side, I'm sure you won't let us down, bit different this, have you done a convertible before mate?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello again - thank you for the comments. Much appreciated. As mentioned in a previous thread I didn't intend to do a write up on this so i don't have any progress shots unfortunately only the before and afters. I have to say the hood took some doing. 3 or 4 times till all the stains came out. After that the seats had to come out due to the carpets being very damp. The drain holes for the hood had filled solid with soil so after a good clear out we were back to draining properly! The wheels also came off for a good clean - these must have been refurbed at some point early in it's life so not perfect but better. This seems to be a problem on older cars that have had local wheel repairs in the past. Also the NS headlamp is a little dull - i polished this as usual but came to the conclusion the dullness is on the inside. Anyway here are some finished shots......

DSC_0165 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0166 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0167 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0168 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0171 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0172 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0176 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0178 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0179 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0181 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0184 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0185 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0186 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0187 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0188 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0189 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0190 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0191 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0194 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0196 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0197 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0198 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0199 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0200 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0203 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0204 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0205 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0206 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0208 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0209 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0213 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0216 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0217 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0218 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0219 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0220 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0225 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0227 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0229 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0232 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0234 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0235 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0236 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0237 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0238 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0239 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0240 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0241 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0242 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0243 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0245 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0246 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0247 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0248 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0254 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0255 by John Appleton, on Flickr

That's it - thanks for looking.

Cheers


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

As Mike Brewer would say, you've done it again, those wheels look in good condition for Mazda's,, as they usually corrode very quickly, once again, an unbelievable turnaround, well done okcharlie.


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

You sir are the Harry Potter of the unloved car, a wizard :thumb::detailer:


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Cracking result yet again!


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

wow, completely transformed it! How did you do the wipers?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb work as ever Charlie, it looks a different car  such a shame you didn't have any process pictures.

I'm pretty sure I speak for the majority here.....please carry on with these threads, don't ever feel we don't want to see your work....WE DO!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

These are the most enjoyable threads, and read them several times.

This very often the proof that you can polish a turd, and to high shine in this case.

Keep them coming, like them very much


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Superb work, as always!
What did you use to clean the steering wheel? That came up a treat!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy cow. That's just stunning now chum. It's hard to believe that it's the same car. The wheels are absolutely amazing. As is the steering wheel, the roof, the seats, the paintwork, the carpets......

The final 'country lane' shot is like one you'd see in the mx5 brochure. 

Keep em coming bud. Just make sure there are more during shots lol. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

I just love your work...... to turn a car around like that is a truly wonderful skill.... I doff my cap to you sir......
As folk have said before.... keep em coming.... we are all in awe of what you do to these unloved cars.... 

Cheers and thanks for the pics...

Rgds

Sata


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

A lovely finish yet again. Well done sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Another awesome thread and obviously great work as usual

thanks for sharing


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

Great work anyone would be rightly proud to own it now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked in previous threads but do you get these cars at auction or do you buy privately and look for really cosmetically unloved cars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Excellent work OKCharlie. :thumb:


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Great work again as usual! Always a good read.

Can I ask what you use on the discs and calipers?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Amazing turnaround on that one. It looks like its always been loved now!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Brilliant turn around there lad, wee car looks loved now :thumb:

Did you just APC the roof?

Keep them up! :detailer:


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

superb that. Massive turn around from where it was, a really great recovery for a nice 5.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great results. :thumb:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

My all time favourite car! Looks awesome. What did you busy to clean the hood? Also how did you dry it out completely? Did you busy a wet and dry vac to help?

Ryan


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome... The finished photos look like Mazda publicly shots.. :thumb:


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow! What a turnaround. The afters look amazing. I know Autoglyms Convertible hood cleaner works really well as i have used it a few times. What did you use on this?

Another great turnaround as usual.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

footfistart said:


> My all time favourite car! Looks awesome. What did you busy to clean the hood? Also how did you dry it out completely? Did you busy a wet and dry vac to help?
> 
> Ryan


Busy?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Brilliant turnaround as always. Love reading through your threads, like others have already mentioned truly inspirational and it proves that old cars _can_ look good.

Btw love the depth of field you are getting with your camera.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Busy?


Sorry that was meant to be use.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Brilliant turn around again mate. Different class


----------



## Matt D (Jan 23, 2007)

Excellent work again charlie


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

perfect !


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

I would be interested to know the products you used and how you repaired the wiper arm.

You're photograph is stunning.

Sent from my rotary phone using fat fingers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow - many thanks for your interest and comments.  They are really appreciated and I'm really humbled the threads inspire people. Like many here I'm sure I still get a buzz from improving what was something looking tired and knackered to it's former glory - even if they don't always look perfect every time.



thegentleway said:


> wow, completely transformed it! How did you do the wipers?


Thank you! The wiper arms were removed and the affected area was rubbed down to remove the corrosion. Then smoothed with the necessary Wet & Dry paper. Grey primer was applied as a key then Matt Black used to cover the repaired area. Hope that helps.



Hereisphilly said:


> Superb work, as always!
> What did you use to clean the steering wheel? That came up a treat!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you - AS G101 was used with a Toothbrush to clean but not damage the surface. I've seen valeters in the past use Pan Scrubs and completely wreck the Texture on the Wheel.



hoggers said:


> I'm sure this has been asked in previous threads but do you get these cars at auction or do you buy privately and look for really cosmetically unloved cars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just have a good contact base which i've built up over 25 years. I'd be careful of Auctions on this age of car. It can be good sometimes to scour the net for private cars esp if they look a bit tatty. Just be mindful sometimes a cosmetically unloved car can be mechanically unloved too! Always be prepared for some repair spend.



jon-v8 said:


> Great work again as usual! Always a good read.
> 
> Can I ask what you use on the discs and calipers?


Thank you - after a good session with the Wire Brush attachments I usually Paint the Hub and Vented area with Isopon Zinc 182 rust proof Primer and the Caliper with Gloss Black paint.



Rían P said:


> Brilliant turn around there lad, wee car looks loved now :thumb:
> 
> Did you just APC the roof?
> 
> Keep them up! :detailer:


Thanks - the roof was initially soaked with water then AS G101 applied before scrubbing. Rinsed and then G101'd again and Brushed. Finally I used my steam cleaner to kill the fungus all over. A final go over again with G101 and rinsed to then dry naturally in the sun.



footfistart said:


> My all time favourite car! Looks awesome. What did you use to clean the hood? Also how did you dry it out completely? Did you use a wet and dry vac to help?
> 
> Ryan


Thanks - as above really. I could of used a Wet Vac carefully if the weather wasn't great but we had very warm days at the time so not required really.



neilb62 said:


> Awesome... The finished photos look like Mazda publicity shots.. :thumb:


Many thanks - the photography side of things is something i really enjoy trying out. I probably take too many but it's good practice for me!



W124coupe said:


> Wow! What a turnaround. The afters look amazing. I know Autoglyms Convertible hood cleaner works really well as i have used it a few times. What did you use on this?
> 
> Another great turnaround as usual.


Thank you for the commments - As above regarding the roof i used AS G101.



saul said:


> Brilliant turnaround as always. Love reading through your threads, like others have already mentioned truly inspirational and it proves that old cars _can_ look good.
> 
> Btw love the depth of field you are getting with your camera.


Thank you - glad the threads are of some inspiration. The DOF is a tricky thing which i'm still learning but getting there i think!



AlbaLife said:


> I would be interested to know the products you used and how you repaired the wiper arm.
> 
> You're photograph is stunning.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using fat fingers


Thank you for the comments - regarding the wiper arm please see above in this post. The products used are mainly AS stuff. If you send me a PM i'll send you a list of the products as someone else recently asked me the same and i have a detailed breakdown.

Cheers for now.

Got another MINI i can post up next........

WP_20160511_10_04_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Spectacular turnaround :thumb:

I picked up a gloss red 1998 today, which I've cleaned before, and now own. The roof has mossy patches to sort then proof with 303 I think.

*Great idea to steam the roof after cleaning to kill the moss*; I would never have thought of that. Can't wait for a dry day to get stuck in!!

:detailer:


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Great turn around! Loves threads like these! Well done! The tyres looks brand new, even the tread, how did you get them looking so new? Only ever really cleaned and dressed the side walls.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> Thanks - the roof was initially soaked with water then AS G101 applied before scrubbing. Rinsed and then G101'd again and Brushed. Finally I used my steam cleaner to kill the fungus all over. A final go over again with G101 and rinsed to then dry naturally in the sun.


Ah right! Thanks for getting back to me, and everyone else who had questions about your top quality work!
As said by one of the others, steam cleaning is a really good idea!

Thanks again and all the best!,
Rían P


----------



## Rojer (Jun 8, 2013)

Lovely job, can barely believe its the same car! I will drop you a PM shortly about me own MX5!


----------

